# What's next for Anderson Silva?



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Whats next for Silva?

Okami? Wanderlei Silva? Leben(again)? :confused02:

What do you think? :dunno:


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Okami


----------



## Rush_St_Pierre (Feb 5, 2008)

Hopefully in about a year GSP will move up and create the matchup of the century.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow...this guy is unstoppable. I was on the fence with him because of the lack of talent his opponents have had to this point. But after tonight, I am a big believer that this is the best fighter I have seen. Hendo looked helpless, I have never seen that from him. That was the only pick I got wrong. 

When did Silva get so unbeatable? This is a guy that looked very average before coming to the UFC. 

I think he should move up and get an immediate title shot. He has proven he can beat any MW and any style. Let's face it Okami is a poor man's version of Dan Henderson. Wand's wreckless style would not last long against the precision and accuracy of Anderson. And Leben is still worlds away as far as talent and ability.


----------



## TheEvilGoat (Dec 22, 2007)

There are only two things I can think of for Silva.

1. GSP moves up a weight-class to MW
2. Silva moves up a weight-class to LHW

Hopefully both come true, I dont see anyone beating him in the 185 division, but anything can happen in MMA.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

I hope he goes up so Machida can have a shot at him that would be an AMAZING fight in my eyes.


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

yes, i think he should get a title shot against the winner of forrest/page. that'll be a bit of a wait though. he could have 6 belts if he beats page assuming page beats forrest.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

He's gotta fight Okami next to avenge his "loss" or whatever you want to call that. After that, we can worry about him going up to LHW. GSP coming up to 185 shouldn't even be mentioned yet...he needs to a) win the title outright and b) freakin successfully defend it.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

I have to say Okami


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

TheEvilGoat said:


> There are only two things I can think of for Silva.
> 
> 1. GSP moves up a weight-class to MW
> 2. Silva moves up a weight-class to LHW
> ...


totally agreed.


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

Okami for sure, he should be next in line. Lutter should get a re-match as well, as I stated before I truly believe that Lutter could have beat Silva if he had been better prepared when they fought the first time.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> I hope he goes up so Machida can have a shot at him that would be an AMAZING fight in my eyes.


I was thinking the same thing.. i wish they were not training partners..that is a dream match up..

Anderson can move up to 205 to fight Machida or Machida moving down to 185..

Anyway.. this fight will never happen..


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

1. Yushin "The Cerebral Assassin" Okami


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

If Wandy can get past Jardine he should drop to face Anderson.

The epic battle of the Silvas


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

capt_america said:


> I was thinking the same thing.. i wish they were not training partners..that is a dream match up..
> 
> Anderson can move up to 205 to fight Machida or Machida moving down to 185..
> 
> Anyway.. this fight will never happen..


You crush my dreams and for that "I CRUSH YOUR TOE" hahaha j/m but yeah i know it probably wont but still i can dream lol. In all seriousness Okami will be next its ALMOST gaurenteed


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

The only people that I can see beating him are

*GSP (probably his biggest threat)* DIFFERENT DIVISION

*Lyoto Machida* (on the same training team so may be unlikely) DIFFERENT DIVISION

*Yushin Okami (maybe, would be a bit of a challenge)*

So honestly the competition in the MW division is not looking good

I haven't seen someone dominate like this before since Fedor


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze (Nov 10, 2007)

Wandy should not fight Silva, that's Brazil son ...


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Tiago Rohrsetze said:


> Wandy should not fight Silva, that's Brazil son ...


EDIT: NM


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> You crush my dreams and for that "I CRUSH YOUR TOE" hahaha j/m but yeah i know it probably wont but still i can dream lol. In all seriousness Okami will be next its ALMOST gaurenteed


LOL..yeah its the obvious right now..


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

With Rampage's weakness being knees from the Tai clinch, I got no problem seeing Anderson holding both belts.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

You know what actually i just had an amazing thought. Matt Lindland took on Fedor so why not Anderson lol. Obviously im joking but in all honestly i want to see it just to see Anderson FINALLY LOSE.

I dont dislike Anderson but his fights as exciting as they are bore me in a very odd way.... its weird but yeah lol


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Machida could make 185 for sure but they are on the same team so I doubt they will fight.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Okami. Maybe Silva haters will put a lid on it for a while


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> Okami. Maybe Silva haters will put a lid on it for a while


To be honest i dont know how many Silva "haters" there are i dont think ive seen anyone openly announce their distaste for him or knocking his wins or anything, though im sure they have ive probably just missed it.:dunno:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Emericanaddict said:


> You know what actually i just had an amazing thought. Matt Lindland took on Fedor so why not Anderson lol. Obviously im joking but in all honestly i want to see it just to see Anderson FINALLY LOSE.
> 
> I dont dislike Anderson but his fights as exciting as they are bore me in a very odd way.... its weird but yeah lol


I use to think Lindland would beat him too, but I am not so sure anymore. I think if Lindland would have been a bit heavier in his fight against Fedor he wouldn't have let that sweep happen. With Fedor being cut as bad as he was and on the bottom, it might have gone differently, but that is a big "if". I think Silva is legit, and until he gets lazy, unstoppable.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

LoL, the same people that were knocking Silva for being classless because he didn't want to touch gloves at the beginning of round 1. They seem to forget how he bowed to everyone and touched gloves at the stare down. Then, he proceeded to bow once more to everyone of Henderson's teammates and hugged him. 

On topic, it seemed funny to me when I saw Okami with a knockout by a knee. Seems like he's watching his rival and wants to have a legit match. Everyone was discounting Okami from their first match but it didn't even last and that was years ago.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

1.) Okami - makes most sense inside the ufc as both guys are rolling (outside Okami's lack luster Franklin fight). But this could bomb money wise. So I can't see the UFC setting it up. 

2.)Move up in weight. If you clean out a division, then why not right? But with how deep 205 is I don't know what the ufc would do. 

3.) Wanderlei is a possibility if he wins his next one. However, if any fighter has been exposed it's this Silva. Anderson takes it by being more technical. It could happen since there are big bucks to be made. 

4.) Welterweight moves up. Hughes has talked about it, but if St. Pierre gets past Serra and Fitch he's the most likely. Would really be the title of pound for pound champion. 

5.) BJ Penn rekindles his love for McDonald's or the UFC figures Franklin's nose is still a little to far to the left. 

Wishful thinking:


----------



## bubbleboy66 (May 10, 2007)

It is too early for GSP to go up to the Middleweight division. He is just getting started down there. I think Okami will the next challenger and after that two things can happen.
1. Anderson becomes a Goliath of the 185 division, just continuing to dominate for several more times.
2. Go up to LHW, probably for instant title shot.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm never betting against Anderson Silva again! 

There are two logical choices. It will either be Yushin Okami or Paulo Filho!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Who else in the ufc's middleweight division is he going to fight? Okami is the only serious contender.

Outside there isn't much better. Robbie Lawler doesn't work, Akiyama and Misaki aren't there nor will it happen, Lindland is elsewhere. 

The only fight that would sell big and be epic say is against Frank Shamrock. The pound for pound champ against the Legend of the sport.


----------



## masthrrck (Mar 5, 2007)

id like to see him and hughes fight


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

It's gotta be Okami. Looked spectacular in his fight tonight


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> It's gotta be Okami. Looked spectacular in his fight tonight


And when he was interviewed, he listened to the fans and he now wants to finish fights instead of going to decisions. It'd be nice now if he goes for the kills instead of starting late.


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

id have to say UFC 86 or 87 Silva V Okami. God damn he was good again....so so hard to see him loose. Then if Rich Franklin beats Lutter he can get destroyed for a 3rd nose job.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> totally agreed.



Let the excuse mongers start again.

They'll start talking about "well, hasn't fought my uncle", we can't call him "great" yet!

It's hilarious. Excuses against a fighter one does not like never end.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

Yushin Okami is who should be gettijng the next title shot...i don't care how Good Silva is im am willing to bet everything on Okami
woot woot
i've drank to much lmfao


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

masthrrck said:


> id like to see him and hughes fight



Sorry, Hughes is a joke!

Perhaps St. Pierre, Hughes is a bigger reputation than he is a fighter.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> I'm never betting against Anderson Silva again!
> 
> There are two logical choices. It will either be Yushin Okami or Paulo Filho!


The Filho fight will never happen. He could go on a Chuck Liddell revenge tour.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

really i think Okami gets it then Machida drops to fight the winner
i want Machida Vs Silva woot woot then we can see who the best striker is

or of Course Okami Vs Silva


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Okami-Fan said:


> Yushin Okami is who should be gettijng the next title shot...i don't care how Good Silva is im am willing to bet everything on Okami
> woot woot
> i've drank to much lmfao


Who did Okami fight?

The alcoholic guy that's about twenty years older than him and hasn't fought since dinasaurs romed the earth.

Sorry, Franklin made a bitch out of Okami. He is no where close to championship contender in my opinion...unless no one else is available.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Anderson Silva would be a small LHW, it would be stupid for him to move up to a weight class he wouldn't be comfortable to please some people on this site.

Beating Dan Henderson does not mean you can drop your title and move up to a weight class. There's still guys he can beat, Okami being one of them, then maybe Kampmann when he comes back.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

As much as I like GSP (big fan, he's the most athletic, and very wel-rounded), I think he'll mentally breakdown during the staredown. The biggest challenge for Silva maybe is maybe a top 5 LHW.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

lol perhaps you should watch the Franklin Okami fight again
Franklin barely took the first 2 rounds and got beat in the 3rd


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

Give Okami Franklin again then.......and let Okami make a fool of Franklin


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

UFC 89- Silva vs. Okami: Lost in Translation :thumbsup:


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Cote..anyone...:confused02:


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

buo said:


> UFC 89- Silva vs. Okami: Lost in Translation :thumbsup:


LOL, post fight interviews...


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 15, 2006)

Silva has absolutely ZERO competition at the moment. Okami might be next in line, but he will be beaten as handily as Marquardt. 
GSP was the first person I thought of. Or maybe a newcomer like when Houston Alexander stormed the scene.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

capt_america said:


> Cote..anyone...:confused02:


Dan Henderson like punching power without the chin or wrestling. Don't think it would go that well for Cote.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

capt_america said:


> Cote..anyone...:confused02:


Death anyone?


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Silva is great, it hurts a lot of anti-Silva fans to swallow it, but the guys is a asset to MMA - inside and outside the octagon.

Hendo talked a lot of sh*t about Anderson before the fight and that's why Anderson refused to touch gloves...and he raped Hendo for his big mouth.

But I love the props Anderson has been giving to Rich Franklin.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

lol give me a break...Silva has a few fighter he needs to beat before he can be called the best pound for pound
Machida?
GSP?
Lindland?

There are lots of fighters silva is yet to beat UFC just needs to sign a few
but in the mean time Give Okami his shot i don't give a shit if he loses the fiught Okami will give Silva a hard time.....Deny it all you want i know Okami will Give Silva a run for the title


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> Silva is great, it hurts a lot of anti-Silva fans to swallow it, but the guys is a asset to MMA - inside and outside the octagon.
> 
> Hendo talked a lot of sh*t about Anderson before the fight and that's why Anderson refused to touch gloves...and he raped Hendo for his big mouth.
> 
> But I love the props Anderson has been giving to Rich Franklin.


Lol, where are these Anti-Silva people?

No Hendo did not.


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 15, 2006)

Okami-Fan said:


> lol give me a break...Silva has a few fighter he needs to beat before he can be called the best pound for pound
> Machida?
> GSP?
> Lindland?
> ...



Punctuation and some proper word usage would help a lot of us from glancing over posts like this.


----------



## LockNhold (Feb 3, 2008)

only 6 wins in the ufc and theres no one left in the middleweight division that can beat him... what a shame
:thumbsdown:


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Lol, where are these Anti-Silva people?
> 
> No Hendo did not.


I just got a question for you, do you have some personal hate against Silva?


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Okami-Fan said:


> lol give me a break...Silva has a few fighter he needs to beat before he can be called the best pound for pound
> Machida?
> GSP?
> Lindland?
> ...


Lindland won't beat him and silva trains machida.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

im drunk and not english i don't give a shit about F**king punctions
i can't stand Silva
Hendo wasn't disrespecting Silva. 
Silva disrespected Hendo


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Lol, where are these Anti-Silva people?
> 
> No Hendo did not.


The anti silva people were running there mouth all the way up to this fight, now they are no where to be seen...


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> I just got a question for you, do you have some personal hate against Silva?


No, but where is all this talk of the Anti-Silva and the Silva haters coming from? I have seen no-one hating on Silva.....at all. Have I missed something?


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Okami-Fan said:


> lol give me a break...Silva has a few fighter he needs to beat before he can be called the best pound for pound
> Machida?
> GSP?
> Lindland?
> ...


Case and point. Lol!


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> No, but where is all this talk of the Anti-Silva and the Silva haters coming from? I have seen no-one hating on Silva.....at all. Have I missed something?


Just go read any thread before the fight that said hendo or silva's name in it.


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 15, 2006)

Okami-Fan said:


> im drunk and not english i don't give a shit about F**king punctions
> i can't stand Silva
> Hendo wasn't disrespecting Silva.
> Silva disrespected Hendo



Cheers brutha! :thumb02:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

yorT said:


> The anti silva people were running there mouth all the way up to this fight, now they are no where to be seen...


Running their mouths? Are you refferring to people like me giving their logical reasons why they thought Hendo would win, due to the style match up???

Where is the Silva "hate"? I want some examples here, cos I missed it.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I love how he needs to fight every best fighter in other divisions to be considered the best p4p fighter in the world. 

The guy could KO/submit the entire UFC and then it would go "Well, he needs to fight Fedor before claiming him the best"....seriously, zip it.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Personally, I'm hoping Anderson gets a shot at Quinton Jackson.

I don't have to state who I think would win that encounter, with or without the weight advantage.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I love how he needs to fight every best fighter in other divisions to be considered the best p4p fighter in the world.
> 
> The guy could KO/submit the entire UFC and then it would go "Well, he needs to fight Fedor before claiming him the best"....seriously, zip it.


Well stated, Alex. Lol!

I was laughing about these stupid "change of goal posts earlier".


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Okami. He's earned it.

He'll lose quickly, then we'll get to have this conversation all over again. 

I honestly don't see anyone at 185 that can beat Anderson at this point. Please don't say Lindland. Talented fighter, who wrestles like Hendo, and doesn't strike as well as Rich. Yeah, he totally has the skillset to beat Anderson. Look, i thought the greco style was the weak point in Anderson. Clearly it isn't....bantering another GRR guy in Lindland is just stretching.

Anderson is king at 185....everyone else is a peasant.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

pfft when Silva beats Machida i will call him the best untill then 
F*ck you anderson silva


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm not sure who Anderson should face he's cleared out the divison. I guess you could have him face Okami but that's just another win.

You could move him up to LHW but he can't get a title shot in that divison that has so many contenders.

Maybe Matt Hughes moves up to 185? Maybe GSP moves up to 185 but he has a bunch of contenders to deal with if he beats Serra. 

I have no clue who can face Anderson right now in the UFC. The guys I would like to see him face Lindland and Filho aren't in the UFC right now.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Running their mouths? Are you refferring to people like me giving their logical reasons why they thought Hendo would win, due to the style match up???
> 
> Where is the Silva "hate"? I want some examples here, cos I missed it.


Negation, I agree with you.

Having analytical opinions is great. It's just the discounting of a great fighter and the denial of his talents, just because one detests the fact that he knocked out a list of one's favorite fighters that's laughable.

Anderson's great and he does not need our verbal validation to prove it.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I love how he needs to fight every best fighter in other divisions to be considered the best p4p fighter in the world.
> 
> The guy could KO/submit the entire UFC and then it would go "Well, he needs to fight Fedor before claiming him the best"....seriously, zip it.


you the man alex!


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> I just got a question for you, do you have some personal hate against Silva?


Justify this statement.

Acoustic, here is the problem, I haven't seen people discount Silva, or deny his talents, or anything ike it. People are acting like theres an epidemic of Silva hate or something.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Okami-Fan said:


> pfft when Silva beats Machida i will call him the best untill then
> F*ck you anderson silva


Child, Machida is in a different weight class. Not only that, I assure you, Machida would never accept a fight against Anderson, nor will Anderson against Machida.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I'm not sure who Anderson should face he's cleared out the divison. I guess you could have him face Okami but that's just another win.
> 
> You could move him up to LHW but he can't get a title shot in that divison that has so many contenders.
> 
> ...


I bet you still think he needs to prove himself. Want to retract your responses about being the best p4p fighter?


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Justify this statement.
> 
> Acoustic, here is the problem, I haven't seen people discount Silva, or deny his talents, or anything ike it. People are acting like theres an epidemic of Silva hate or something.


Read the Okami fan's perenial excuses.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Since Lyoto is about twice as big as Anderson as well.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> you the man alex!


Yeah!

Alex's the man!


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

Machida should be MW......and whats with the name calling? huh?
aren't you the one you said Ramnpage vs Silva? wait child their in different weight classes


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Shitcheah, my credits doubled cause of this fight too


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> I hope he goes up so Machida can have a shot at him that would be an AMAZING fight in my eyes.


dont count on that kid


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

Alex isn't the man
im not saying Silva doesn't have skills b/c he does he just isn't as Good as Machida


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Since Lyoto is about twice as big as Anderson as well.


What are you talking about? I know you obviously don't mean this litterally but he is not that much bigger then Silva


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

I too, don't know who he should face. I guess Okami, he poses the biggest threat now... I guess. 185 is basically done for him.

His real tests lie at 205 though. GSP is imo the #1 p4p fighter but if they fought, id' hesitantly lean towards Silva as the winner, the deciding factor being the weight advantage.

Some people say dumb stuff but literally like 95% of the "shut up hater" comments come from something like, "Hendo won round 1".


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

i think im gonna leave im pretty drunk and i don't want to say something to Idiots that will get me banned
so to stay on topic Okami Vs Silva next
pfft Rampage i almost pissed myself when you said that


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Okami-Fan said:


> Alex isn't the man
> im not saying Silva doesn't have skills b/c he does he just isn't as Good as Machida


Yeah, Machida and Okami are the best fighters in the world to you.

What do they have in common? Should it be surprising?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

TheEvilGoat said:


> There are only two things I can think of for Silva.
> 
> 1. GSP moves up a weight-class to MW
> 2. Silva moves up a weight-class to LHW
> ...


Good posts are so few and far between, could nt agree more.....although, Im tellin Yall if Travis Lutter can get his shit together he can beat him....I know im crazy, if wrong a second time around i will admitt it, one more shot I think he can do it, that is if he can beat Rich....the math teacher....:confused02:


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Justify this statement.


I have to justify a simple question? Shows me you want a way out of the question but ok, look at all your post that talk about Silva, do you give him credit for anything. I hate to do it but here you go:



> Decision Dan by.......UD.
> 
> Silva won't be able to stop his takedowns and won't be able to sub him.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Okami-Fan said:


> Alex isn't the man
> im not saying Silva doesn't have skills b/c he does he just isn't as Good as Machida


He definitely doesn't have the skills to beat an out of shape 37 year old Evan Tanner that's for sure.

You know what you can do with that watch? Stick it up your arse! You don't want me to come over there and give you one in the yarbles, if ya have any yarbles my brotha.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

lol i never said Machida was the best nor did i say Okami was the best
yes im a huge fans of both 
everyone knows the best fighter in the world is Big Nog


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> I too, don't know who he should face. I guess Okami, he poses the biggest threat now... I guess. 185 is basically done for him.
> 
> His real tests lie at 205 though. GSP is imo the #1 p4p fighter but if they fought, id' hesitantly lean towards Silva as the winner, *the deciding factor being the weight advantage.*
> 
> ...


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Yeah, Machida and Okami are the best fighters in the world to you.
> 
> What do they have in common? Should it be surprising?


Machida is brazilian.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> He definitely doesn't have the skills to beat an out of shape 37 year old Evan Tanner that's for sure.
> 
> You know what you can do with that watch? Stick it up your arse! You don't want me to come over there and get you one in the yarbles, if ya have any yarbles my brotha.


lmfao our joking right? wtf is a Yarble?


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

There's no need to argue with "Okami-Fan"....i mean....his name is "Okami-Fan"!

You really think you're going to get an intelligent discussion out of this twerp? :laugh:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Yeah, Machida and Okami are the best fighters in the world to you.
> 
> What do they have in common? Should it be surprising?


woops, double post from an internal server error.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> Machida is brazilian.


Asian Brazillian.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> ...and the knees, the elbows, the kicks and the submission holds.


No, those aren't the deciding factor. Those are what made it so hard to pick. What made me finally decide Silva, is the weight advantage.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

lol hey Mods where are all the warning for these guys calling me names


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

GMW said:


> Machida is brazilian.


Not rally, he seems more Jap than Brazilian with the Karate and the whole Inoki thing.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Okami-Fan said:


> lmfao our joking right? wtf is a Yarble?


Viddly well my brother.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Good posts are so few and far between, could nt agree more.....although, Im tellin Yall if Travis Lutter can get his shit together he can beat him....I know im crazy, if wrong a second time around i will admitt it, one more shot I think he can do it, that is if he can beat Rich....the math teacher....:confused02:


Surpised your not talking crap about people liking anderson silva.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Okami-Fan said:


> lol hey Mods where are all the warning for these guys calling me names



I hope I'm not one of those guys, Okami.

I liked Okami a lot but you make me sort of dislike him.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Not rally, he seems more Jap than Brazilian with the Karate and the whole Inoki thing.


Really? I thought he was just brazilian as he was born and raised there, but I don't know his heritage.


Acoustic said:


> I hope I'm not one of those guys, Okami.
> 
> I liked Okami a lot but you make me sort of dislike him.


ironically, this is what you do with Anderson Silva and me.


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

Wow. These Japs can be ruthless when they are drunk.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

yorT said:


> I bet you still think he needs to prove himself. Want to retract your responses about being the best p4p fighter?


Not at all I still think GSP is the #1 P4P fighter.

This is a very impressive win for Anderson and while I picked him I didn't think he would submit Henderson.

But no I have Anderson #2 right now and he might drop depending on how the JZ vs Aoki fight goes on March 15th but GSP has faced tougher opponents than Anderson at this moment.

BTW Not to take anything away from Anderson who was very impressive tonight but GSP ran through a top fighter in 2 rounds 2 months ago so no I'm not retracting anything.

Anderson's a great fighter still like I've said for a long time.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> No, but where is all this talk of the Anti-Silva and the Silva haters coming from? I have seen no-one hating on Silva.....at all. Have I missed something?


Yes, you have missed something:



Okami-Fan said:


> im drunk and not english i don't give a shit about F**king punctions
> *i can't stand Silva*
> Hendo wasn't disrespecting Silva.
> Silva disrespected Hendo



I'm not accusing you of being a Anderson hater or anything, just saying there has been some Anderson hate on this board.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> I have to justify a simple question? Shows me you want a way out of the question but ok, look at all your post that talk about Silva, do you give him credit for anything. I hate to do it but here you go:


Lol, as I said earlier "giving logical reasons who I thought would win based on the clash of styles".

You think that is hate you fool?:confused03:


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> I hope I'm not one of those guys, Okami.
> 
> I liked Okami a lot but you make me sort of dislike him.


As GMW says, you have that effect on people and Anderson. I try though not to let a poster affect my opinion of a fighter. 

Okami is still good....just not good enough to beat Anderson.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Lol, as I said earlier "giving logical reasons who I thought would win based on the clash of styles".
> 
> You think that is hate you fool?:confused03:


So its logical to say that a BJJ blackbelt couldn't submit someone?


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

yeah i take wback what i said about Silva lol
Plazzman is the man and i love you lmfao
Plazzman should be next for silva


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

GMW said:


> Really? I thought he was just brazilian as he was born and raised there, but I don't know his heritage.
> 
> ironically, this is what you do with Anderson Silva and me.


Hes half and half, but he was Born in Brazil. Honestly I have no idea which he is "more", culturally and personally.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

But Henderson was god before this fight. Now since he lost to Anderson it'll be Rich Franklin syndrome. "Not as good as we thought".


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Okami-Fan said:


> yeah i take wback what i said about Silva lol
> Plazzman is the man and i love you lmfao
> Plazzman should be next for silva


Plazzman does own.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> But Henderson was god before this fight. Now since he lost to Anderson it'll be Rich Franklin syndrome. "Not as good as we thought".


Henderson is a very good fighter who has been overrated since he beat Wanderlei.

Now I thought he had a chance against Anderson if he took Anderson down and just lay and prayed him which he showed was a possiblity however I picked Anderson because I was torn and the coin landed on heads.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd like to see Almeida vs Silva. It'd be interesting to see Silva in there with a top notch BJJ guy.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Now he's overrated.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Sokoudjou drops down to MW, wins some fights, then gets another random ass knockout. This time however its against Silva lol. Thats the only logical way of beating him!


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> Yes, you have missed something:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one person, it doesn't justify what people are saying.



mlsman23 said:


> So its logical to say that a BJJ blackbelt couldn't submit someone?


Yes, when that person is Dan and has gone the distance with much bigger BJJ blackbelts, and beaten otheres. Clearly I ws wrong, but I honestly believed Silva would not be able to sub Dan dues to Dans wrestling ability.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Anderson would submit Soki rather easily. And knock him out in the second round if they stood up. Lyoto tooled him, Anderson would do the same.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> So its logical to say that a BJJ blackbelt couldn't submit someone?


His point was valid. Anderson didn't submit him off his back he thought Henderson would just keep taking him down and lying on him throwing in a little GnP. Anderson submitted him when Henderson tried to pull guard.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Anderson would submit Soki rather easily. And knock him out in the second round if they stood up. Lyoto tooled him, Anderson would do the same.


Not if Silva gets knocked out in the first 11 seconds.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> I'd like to see Almeida vs Silva. It'd be interesting to see Silva in there with a top notch BJJ guy.


as much as I like alemeida...I don't think he'll even make it out of the 1st...ok...2nd.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Superman55 said:


> Sokoudjou drops down to MW, wins some fights, then gets another random ass knockout. This time however its against Silva lol. Thats the only logical way of beating him!


Lol maybe if he gets his kidney, and one of his legs and arms removed.


----------



## Tommy08 (Feb 2, 2007)

It's gonna take the arrival of a new talented fighter, before that nothing will challenge at his current level.

However if Lutter was fresh and not exhausted form trying to drop to much lat weight last minute he would give AS a much better challenge than last time. Note I say challenge not a guaranteed win.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Yes, when that person is Dan and has gone the distance with much bigger BJJ blackbelts, and beaten otheres. Clearly I ws wrong, but I honestly believed Silva would not be able to sub Dan dues to Dans wrestling ability.


And its also logical to think that Silva couldn't submit Hendo even though he trains and got his blackbelt under the guys who have submitted Hendo? I mean I guess my problem is you didn't/don't give credit to Silva for all his skills.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damone said:


> I'd like to see Almeida vs Silva. It'd be interesting to see Silva in there with a top notch BJJ guy.


Didn't think of that and if that hit the ground Anderson would probably be screwed of course I'm biased since I like Ricardo a lot.

Standing I think Anderson would KO him pretty quickly though.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Lol maybe if he gets his kidney, and one of his legs and arms removed.


Still a possibility, only need one arm to knock someone out. Lol.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> as much as I like alemeida...I don't think he'll even make it out of the 1st...ok...2nd.


Maybe, maybe not, I just want to see Silva fight someone with top notch BJJ and solid takedowns.

...And solid cardio.

Subbing Lutter was cool shit, I'd like to see what he & Almeida can produce on the ground.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

is it b/c im Japanese guys huh? that why you don't like me or is it b/c Okami rules?
anyways Silva won guys i thought i would let you know
and so didn't Okami which means
Okami vs Silva
the thread should be closed now


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Didn't think of that and if that hit the ground Anderson would probably be screwed of course I'm biased since I like Ricardo a lot.
> 
> Standing I think Anderson would KO him pretty quickly though.


Your biased because you hate anderson as well.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Superman55 said:


> Not if Silva gets knocked out in the first 11 seconds.


Yeah good point. I didn't think of that.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> And its also logical to think that Silva couldn't submit Hendo even though he trains and got his blackbelt under the guys who have submitted Hendo?


Yes, Hendo has been improving, and he hasn't been subbed in years.
He was beaten by two much larger BJJ blackbelts(with better BJJ than Silva, IMO)
How many BJJ blackbelts has not been subbed by? A lot more than have managed to sub him, most a lot bigger than Silva.
Please explain how it din't make sense to think he wouldn't be subbed? I mena, granted, I shouldn't have said just said Silva could not sub him, I should b=have said I don't think he can, but no matter.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I hate Anderson yet I picked him, cheered for him, and was exicted when he won?

I trained at Almedia's gym and think he is a great guy.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Yeah good point. I didn't think of that.


Yea, I figured. Its really no problem. Lol,I am obviously being sarcastic about the whole thing.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> I hate Anderson yet I picked him, cheered for him, and was exicted when he won?


Precisely.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I hate Anderson yet I picked him, cheered for him, and was exicted when he won?
> 
> I trained at Almedia's gym and think he is a great guy.


OMG, you still don't think silva is top. wow thats just amazing, you hate for him is so strong.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

yorT said:


> Your biased because you hate anderson as well.


Lol, this is exactly what I am talking about.
You silva nuthuggers needto stop, honetly I think you are just trying to make yourselves feel special since Silva has gotten so popular.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

yup JZ is a better fighter than Silva too
i would rank silva 5-6th best p4p


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

yorT said:


> OMG, you still don't think silva is top. wow thats just amazing, you hate for him is so strong.


Ah, I see, you are joking.
Or else just really, really stupid.......


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Lol, this is exactly what I am talking about.
> You silva nuthuggers needto stop, honetly I think you are just trying to make yourselves feel special since Silva has gotten so popular.


I think he was being sarcastic, atleast I hope.

There is a difference between "nuthuggers" and trolls. Why care what they say?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Yes, Hendo has been improving, and he hasn't been subbed in years.
> He was beaten by two much larger BJJ blackbelts(with better BJJ than Silva, IMO)
> How many BJJ blackbelts has not been subbed by? A lot more than have managed to sub him, most a lot bigger than Silva.
> Please explain how it din't make sense to think he wouldn't be subbed? I mena, granted, I shouldn't have said just said Silva could not sub him, I should b=have said I don't think he can, but no matter.


He is a BJJ blackbelt, trains with the nogueira's who have some damn good bjj and one would think that if he trains with them he is going to get better, Silva's BJJ is underrated because of how good his striking is, Silva himself has said he doesn't mind being on his back, he caught Lutter in a triangle and Lutter has some great BJJ. And the whole the other guys were bigger has no validity anymore since Silva subbed him.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

GMW said:


> Precisely.


Yeah he picked him by flipping a coin. But before that you didn't think he has fought as tough opponents as hendo and didn't think silva deserved to be the top fighter. Yet it was still a coin flip for you.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

This is how I see things workin out in the MW div.

Okami will be given a rematch with Silva, unfortunately Okami will lose.

Franklin will beat Lutter, and Hendo will probably advance in his next fight as well, maybe against Leben or someone.

Hopefully Frank and Hendo fight, and the winner gets another rematch with Silva.

However the UFC should probably give Silva Almeida after Okami, or just freakin sign Filho.

But it's honostly safe to say not a single human being is gonna beat Silva right now.

As for the other guys mentioned. Machida is never going to fight Silva the same way SHogun never fought Wandy. Plus, Machida is already making his way towards the LHW title, so why would he risk it and face Silva? Thats dumb.

Wandy, win or lose, which in this case should be lose, would more than likely cut and we would definitely see him fight Andy because of their beef and what not.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

yorT said:


> Yeah he picked him by flipping a coin. But before that you didn't think he has fought as tough opponents as hendo and didn't think silva deserved to be the top fighter. Yet it was still a coin flip for you.


Henderson was the toughest opponent he's ever faced and I believe I just had an arguement when I said Anderson was one of only a few top flight fighters in the MW divison?


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Okami-Fan said:


> yup JZ is a better fighter than Silva too
> i would rank silva 5-6th best p4p


Really?


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Noguiera (HW champ)and Quinton Jackson (LHW Champ)never had it this easy against Hendo.

Silva (MW Champ) = Bad Ass!


----------



## Tommy08 (Feb 2, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> His point was valid. Anderson didn't submit him off his back he thought Henderson would just keep taking him down and lying on him throwing in a little GnP. Anderson submitted him when Henderson tried to pull guard.




Anderson submitted him AFTER the strikes had done their damage and had taken Hendo down. What won the match was AS's striking- it set up the move that got the win.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

yorT said:


> OMG, you still don't think silva is top. wow thats just amazing, you hate for him is so strong.


Now you are just being crazy.

Anderson is a top fighter.

I have him ranked #2 P4P.

I had him #3 before the fight.

How is that not a top fighter?


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Tommy08 said:


> Anderson submitted him AFTER the strikes had done their damage and had taken Hendo down. What won the match was AS's striking- it set up the move that got the win.


True. He softened him up standing then outsmarted him on the ground.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Tommy08 said:


> Anderson submitted him AFTER the strikes had done their damage and had taken Hendo down. What won the match was AS's striking- it set up the move that got the win.


True but he didn't sub him off his back and that was at least what I think The Negation's point was that Henderson wouldn't get caught in a sub in Anderson's guard.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

Plazz you are right about everyting
except the part where you say okami will lose b/c he's gonna win


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Now you are just being crazy.
> 
> Anderson is a top fighter.
> 
> ...


I could see gsp being top, but he did lose to serra. Look at it like this, it took the Nog brothers three rounds to submit hendo, anderson did it in the second. Remember prides first round is 10 min.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> He is a BJJ blackbelt, trains with the nogueira's who have some damn good bjj and one would think that if he trains with them he is going to get better, Silva's BJJ is underrated because of how good his striking is, Silva himself has said he doesn't mind being on his back, he caught Lutter in a triangle and Lutter has some great BJJ. And the whole the other guys were bigger has no validity anymore since Silva subbed him.


You idiot, obviously I am not arguing now that "Silva cannot sub Hendo."
How did my argument that Silva wouldn't sub Hendo not make sense? How is it akin to Silva-hating?
Lets see, who has Hendo fought that has a BJJ blackbelt and not been able to sub him in an MMA match
Ricardo Arona
Wanderlei Silva
Vitor Belfort
Ninja Rua(blackbelt?)
Renzo Gracie
Renato Sobral
Big Nog
Carlos Newton

Yes, clearly my argument made no sense and I am an illogial Silva hater.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm always right, but still, I think if Okami doesn't take this next 5-6 months to really sharpen his striking then he could be in trouble. I mean he has the strength to really work Silva, but he just has to get sharper striking.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Best P4P fighter is based on an educated opinion folks.

It's not an exact science.

Currently though, the most significant opinions in the world say Anderson Silva is the best.

We NOTHINGS can agree or disagree, but the marketing machines of the UFC and MMA media will push him ahead of every other fighter.

I agree, though, Spider is the best that there is on this planet!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

yorT said:


> I could see gsp being top, but he did lose to serra. Look at it like this, it took the Nog brothers three rounds to submit hendo, anderson did it in the second. Remember prides first round is 10 min.


That's true but it's not that simple because that's MMAMath and that doesn't work.

GSP has beaten some many guys it's scary and if he beats Serra than I don't know what to think anymore.

I like GSP and Anderson about the same amount I'm not a nuthugger or anything but I have a great respect for both of them GSP has just beaten more top fighters than Anderson however if Anderson had the chance to fight more top MW's I think he would have a legit chance at being #1.


----------



## Tommy08 (Feb 2, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> True but he didn't sub him off his back and that was at least what I think The Negation's point was that Henderson wouldn't get caught in a sub in Anderson's guard.


ohh Sorry should have read that, but I didn't want to read the whole thread. My point I've posted in the past has been that Silva's BJJ is good but not great and is actually overrated. Apparently he doesn't need it though, so all is well. But if he does get taken down one day by a great BJJ Fighter, Silva might not get up form that one.

And so there is no confusion- a RNC is not a BJJ specific move, it use in quite a few things.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damn Tommy why do you have to go and make sense in this thread the Anderson nuthuggers aren't going to like that post at all.


----------



## flyinhawyn (Feb 5, 2007)

will anderson vs okami sell ppvs? I doubt it.
I wanna see silva challenged, the only matchs that are intriging are at 205. why not move up to LHW untill someone earns a 185 title shot or the UFC can find a worthy contender and then drop back down to defend his belt? 
I think its his best option theres so many intriging matchups at LHW for silva to really prove hes P4P the greatest. silva has a good chance of holding both MW and LHW belts right now IMO.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> You idiot, obviously I am not arguing now that "Silva cannot sub Hendo."
> How did my argument that Silva wouldn't sub Hendo not make sense?


Little bit of a contradiction there.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

mlsman23 said:


> Little bit of a contradiction there.


What's the contradiction?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Anderson did a good job defending against Henderson. He was in a really weird, cross-half-guard position because of the awkward position his legs landed in following the clinch takedown. The spin he pulled off to pull guard was gorgeous though, and as soon as he synched in the body triangle from behind Dan, I knew the fight was over.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

皆黙りなさい


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> Little bit of a contradiction there.


How? Whether I was right or wrong is not an issue now, it has nothing to do with what is in question. What is in question is whether my argument whether Silva would not sub Hendo was logical and backed up(which it was) or if it was the illogical, irrational Silva hate(which it wasn't) which you implied.

Are you trying to look stupid?


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Lol, this is exactly what I am talking about.
> You silva nuthuggers needto stop, honetly I think you are just trying to make yourselves feel special since Silva has gotten so popular.


I'm a Silva nuthugger, but I'm not trying to make myself "feel special". I don't care that people thought Henderson would win, I actually thought he was a bad matchup. But I didn't think he was a bad-enough matchup, which is why I picked Anderson. Well, that and my nuthuggery.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wawaweewa I don't think he means you I think he is talking about anyone who throws a hissyfit when someone doesn't say Anderson is a perfect fighter.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Wawaweewa I don't think he means you I think he is talking about anyone who throws a hissyfit when someone doesn't say Anderson is a perfect fighter.


That and the whole "Why is everyone hating on the Silva!?" thing that his fans have going.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> How? Whether I was right or wrong is not an issue now, it has nothing to do with what is in question. What is in question is whether my argument whether Silva would not sub Hendo was logical and backed up(which it was) or if it was the illogical, irrational Silva hate(which it wasn't) which you implied.
> 
> Are you trying to look stupid?


Your just looking at who hasn't subbed Hendo, I'm looking at who has and whom Silva trains with is that illogical? So if you know that Silva trains with the guys that subbed Hendo, why would you not give him a chance? Thats what my argument is.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> Your just looking at who hasn't subbed Hendo, I'm looking at who has and whom Silva trains with is that illogical? So if you know that Silva trains with the guys that subbed Hendo, why would you not give him a chance? Thats what my argument is.


Yes, I already said I should have given him a chance and not made a simple statement like Silva "won't".

However, the point you are trying to make, or at least prove, is that I am a Silva Hater. So far you have failed to do so, as I have shown at this point, that my argument was fairly logical(even if you disagree with it, it simply was).


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

fine guys ingore me


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> That and the whole "Why is everyone hating on the Silva!?" thing that his fans have going.


Well, there were quite a few people bitching about the lack of a hand shake at the beginning of round 1. I think it's stupid that people bitch about fighters not being respectful, especially for something so small and insignificant. But, I'm not gonna complain about it because it isn't really a big deal.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Yes, I already said I should have given him a chance and not made a simple statement like Silva "won't".
> 
> However, the point you are trying to make, or at least prove, is that I am a Silva Hater. So far you have failed to do so, as I have shown at this point, that my argument was fairly logical(even if you disagree with it, it simply was).


I just asked a question of whether or not you had a personal hate for him because most of your posts on him aren't in the best of light. So either you don't like him because of his fans or as a fighter and by your post saying that he had no chance at subbing him I assumed it was because of him as a fighter and not because of his fans.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

The lack of props was fine, the post fight interview was bad. And it looked more like he was just trying to get the crowd pumped.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> I just asked a question of whether or not you had a personal hate for him because most of your posts on him aren't in the best of light. So either you don't like him because of his fans or as a fighter and by your post saying that he had no chance at subbing him I assumed it was because of him as a fighter and not because of his fans.


I don't see how me believing Hendo could beat him means I don't like him.
Me saying He couldn't sub Hendo had a lot more to do with how I feel about Hendo than Silva.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> That and the whole "Why is everyone hating on the Silva!?" thing that his fans have going.


Exactly if you don't think Silva's perfect you are a hater.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Why are you people letting trolls get under your skin?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I don't see how me believing Hendo could beat him means I don't like him.
> Me saying He couldn't sub Hendo had a lot more to do with how I feel about Hendo than Silva.


Well the way I understood it, you saying a guy that is at the highest point in a sport (that being a BJJ blackbelt, even if you don't think his BJJ is great and I don't, he still is a blackbelt) and not giving him a shot at doing something he is more than capable of doing led me to believe you really don't like the guy. I don't have a problem with you, IMO you came off as not liking Silva because of that.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> Well the way I understood it, you saying a guy that is at the highest point in a sport (that being a BJJ blackbelt, even if you don't think his BJJ is great and I don't, he still is a blackbelt) and not giving him a shot at doing something he is more than capable of doing led me to believe you really don't like the guy. I don't have a problem with you, IMO you came off as not liking Silva because of that.


Clearly, I underestimated Silvas BJJ, and I was wrong. But it was a valid opinion, and I am not a hater, and I have a problem with everyone thinking anyone who thinks Silva isn't the greatest thing of all time to ever hit MMA and always will be is a hater.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Why are you people letting trolls get under your skin?


No one here is a troll....


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Clearly, I underestimated Silvas BJJ, and I was wrong. But it was a valid opinion, and I am not a hater, and I have a problem with everyone thinking anyone who thinks Silva isn't the greatest thing of all time to ever hit MMA and always will be is a hater.


I have no problem with people thinking that Silva isn't the greatest, they are entitled to their opinion. Its just when someone makes a bold statement and discredits his skill on the ground. I have said it before, Silva is not the greatest fighter on the ground, but he is a blackbelt and does train with the nog's. So he has to have some skill, but most just discredit his BJJ because of his striking.


----------



## Tommy08 (Feb 2, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> I have no problem with people thinking that Silva isn't the greatest, they are entitled to their opinion. Its just when someone makes a bold statement and discredits his skill on the ground. I have said it before, Silva is not the greatest fighter on the ground, but he is a blackbelt and does train with the nog's. So he has to have some skill, but most just discredit his BJJ because of his striking.


Whose post are you talking about?

If it's mine, I sated : His striking is great, overall is great, BJJ is good.

That's not a knock against him, and I think it really is a fair assessment. There are fighters with Better JJ- as you admit in your post. If there are better BJJ guys- how do you rate them and Silva? Obviously you have to place Silva on a lower rung in this case. So good vs great is accurate, or make it tier 2 vs tier 1, give him a B instead of an A, whatever rating you want. None of that takes away from his overall skills though or takes away from how great he is.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Tommy08 said:


> Whose post are you talking about?
> 
> If it's mine, I sated : His striking is great, overall is great, BJJ is good.
> 
> That's not a knock against him, and I think it really is a fair assessment. There are fighters with Better JJ- as you admit in your post. If there are better BJJ guys- how do you rate them and Silva? Obviously you have to place Silva on a lower rung in this case. So good vs great is accurate, or make it tier 2 vs tier 1, give him a B instead of an A, whatever rating you want. None of that takes away from his overall skills though or takes away from how great he is.


I wasn't talking about your post.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> I wasn't talking about your post.


Well who are you talking about? So far we have Okami-Fan, who is completely biased against anyone non-Japanese. Who else? Where are all these people denying Silvas skills?
Where are the Silva haters?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Well who are you talking about? So far we have Okami-Fan, who is completely biased against anyone non-Japanese. Who else? Where are all these people denying Silvas skills?
> Where are the Silva haters?


Don't really want to call people out, but before the fight in threads you can look up you had guys saying Silva wouldn't KO Dan, which even though Hendo's chin is great (and he did get rocked in the fight) that is putting Silva's power and striking down and guys saying that Dan's clinch is better than Silva's and one guy said, "Anderson is too used to bieng the big boy school yard bully, he will not respect dans right, until it sits him down, then it will get interesting"


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze (Nov 10, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Not rally, he seems more Jap than Brazilian with the Karate and the whole Inoki thing.


He is still a brazilian dude..


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> Don't really want to call people out, but before the fight in threads you can look up you had guys saying Silva wouldn't KO Dan, which even though Hendo's chin is great (and he did get rocked in the fight) that is putting Silva's power and striking down and guys saying that Dan's clinch is better than Silva's and one guy said, "Anderson is too used to bieng the big boy school yard bully, he will not respect dans right, until it sits him down, then it will get interesting"


Hendo has never been knocked out, and probably never will. Again, that is a testament to Hendo, not a knock on Silva.
Same with the clinch(Hendos Greco Roman > Silvas Muay thai IMO) It's not knocking Silva, its complimenting Dan. If someone said Silvas Clinch Sucks, thats knocking Silva, saying Dans is better isn't.


Tiago Rohrsetze said:


> He is still a brazilian dude..


Not really, if I had been born in England, America, Africa...wtf ever, I'd still be Irish. I have Irish blood, Irish parents, Irish Culture, etc. Lyoto is half Brazilian and half Japanese, which he feels more a part of IDK, but just because he was born in Brazil does't mean you can discount his Japanese heritage.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Apparently Lindland wants to fight for the UFC but apparently Dana thinks otherwise.


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze (Nov 10, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Hendo has never been knocked out, and probably never will. Again, that is a testament to Hendo, not a knock on Silva.
> Same with the clinch(Hendos Greco Roman > Silvas Muay thai IMO) It's not knocking Silva, its complimenting Dan. If someone said Silvas Clinch Sucks, thats knocking Silva, saying Dans is better isn't.
> 
> 
> Not really, if I had been born in England, America, Africa...wtf ever, I'd still be Irish. I have Irish blood, Irish parents, Irish Culture, etc. Lyoto is half Brazilian and half Japanese, which he feels more a part of IDK, but just because he was born in Brazil does't mean you can discount his Japanese heritage.


I'm not saying he can discount his heritage... but he was born and raised in Brazil... So he is Brazilian...
I was born in Brazil, raised there and in the US, but I am a 100% brazilian, eventhough I have a german father...


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Hendo has never been knocked out, and probably never will. Again, that is a testament to Hendo, not a knock on Silva.
> Same with the clinch(Hendos Greco Roman > Silvas Muay thai IMO) It's not knocking Silva, its complimenting Dan. If someone said Silvas Clinch Sucks, thats knocking Silva, saying Dans is better isn't.


But by saying someone is better at something how is that not knocking the other guy? You are saying one guy is good but the other guy isn't as good. Therfore putting one guys skill above the others.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Tiago Rohrsetze said:


> I'm not saying he can discount his heritage... but he was born and raised in Brazil... So he is Brazilian...
> I was born in Brazil, raised there and in the US, but I am a 100% brazilian, eventhough I have a german father...


Uh, no dude, you are half german. Lol.

Just looking at Lyotos Bio on Wiki
"He is the third son of the Shotokan karate master *Yoshizo Machida.* Machida began training in karate at the age of four,[2] earning his black-belt at the age of 13. He began training in* Sumo *at 12 and Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu at 15. He won a number of amateur karate tournaments, including 2001 Pan American Karate tournament.[3] He was also runner up in the 2000 Brazilian Sumo Championships in the 115-kg division. In addition to his Sumo and Karate achievements, he has a college degree in Physical Education. Lyoto's brother, Chinzo, is a Shotokan vice-champion (Australia 2006), losing only to #1 ranked Shotokan master Koji Ogata. Lyoto and Chinzo fought in a Karate Final 10 years ago in which Lyoto gave Chinzo a cheek scar that still exists today. His other brother, Kenzo Machida, is a TV journalist for one of Brazil's biggest TV stations.

In college he was introduced to *Japanese pro wrestling legend Antonio Inoki* who took Machida to groom as a protégé. He would continue training, taking up Muay Thai in Thailand and wrestling at the New Japan Pro Wrestling dojo in *Tokyo*.

Wrestling legend Antonio Inoki noticed Machida early and took him under his wing, soon given the nickname "The Second Inoki" by the Japanese media. Inoki entered Machida in several of his promotions, including New Japan Pro Wrestling's Ultimate Crush card on May 2, 2003, where he defeated journeyman Pancrase fighter Kengo Watanabe. He made several appearances at other Inoki shows, including Jungle Fight 1 in Brazil, where he defeated eventual The Ultimate Fighter 1 runner-up Stephan Bonnar on September 13, 2003, and Inoki Bom-ba-ye 2003, where he defeated eventual UFC Middleweight champion Rich Franklin on New Year's Eve."

Damn, theres a lot of Japanese stuff there.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> But by saying someone is better at something how is that not knocking the other guy? You are saying one guy is good but the other guy isn't as good. Therfore putting one guys skill above the others.


Yes...and how is this knocking or hating on someone?
If you said "Henderson clinch sucks and it is better than Silvas" then you would be knocking the guy.
Fortunately, it doesn't.
I honestly don't see where you are coming from, if someone says Chuck has better striking than Shogun, it doesn't bother me, because I can see why someone would say that. It isn't a knock on Shogun.


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze (Nov 10, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Uh, no dude, you are half german. Lol.
> 
> Just looking at Lyotos Bio on Wiki
> "He is the third son of the Shotokan karate master *Yoshizo Machida.* Machida began training in karate at the age of four,[2] earning his black-belt at the age of 13. He began training in* Sumo *at 12 and Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu at 15. He won a number of amateur karate tournaments, including 2001 Pan American Karate tournament.[3] He was also runner up in the 2000 Brazilian Sumo Championships in the 115-kg division. In addition to his Sumo and Karate achievements, he has a college degree in Physical Education. Lyoto's brother, Chinzo, is a Shotokan vice-champion (Australia 2006), losing only to #1 ranked Shotokan master Koji Ogata. Lyoto and Chinzo fought in a Karate Final 10 years ago in which Lyoto gave Chinzo a cheek scar that still exists today. His other brother, Kenzo Machida, is a TV journalist for one of Brazil's biggest TV stations.
> ...


iF you're were born and raised in Brazil, you would know how it is... So, machida is japanese for you, well, what can I do... nothing right?
Just look at his birth certificate and that is all it takes... or ask him where is he from... 
Don't come with this negation talk just because of you screen name


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

The thing that's next for Anderson is finding someone that won't tap like an amatuer.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Tiago Rohrsetze said:


> iF you're were born and raised in Brazil, you would know how it is... So, machida is japanese for you, well, what can I do... nothing right?
> Just look at his birth certificate and that is all it takes... or ask him where is he from...
> Don't come with this negation talk just because of you screen name


No, he isn't japanese, he is half Japanese. If you were born and raise in Canada, would you say I am a Canadian?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Yes...and how is this knocking or hating on someone?
> If you said "Henderson clinch sucks and it is better than Silvas" then you would be knocking the guy.
> Fortunately, it doesn't.
> I honestly don't see where you are coming from, if someone says Chuck has better striking than Shogun, it doesn't bother me, because I can see why someone would say that. It isn't a knock on Shogun.


But Silva and Dan's clinches are completely different, so how can someone say that one of them is better. People have said that because Dan was an olympic wrestler that makes his clinch better. So because Anderson doesn't have olympic credentials, his clinch is automatically isn't as good? Thats the knock on his skill, with the thai clinch you can negate the greco clinch, so why would they say Dan's is better if they didn't think his skill was better?


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze (Nov 10, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> No, he isn't japanese, he is half Japanese. If you were born and raise in Canada, would you say I am a Canadian?


Yes, you are born and raised somewhere, you are from that country no matter what..
in brazil you have ppl from all over the world my friend... 
freaking spanish came there, portuguese, european... and what are their sons? Brazilian...
there is no such thing as "half" something when u live in brazil... personal experience my friend...


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> But Silva and Dan's clinches are completely different, so how can someone say that one of them is better. People have said that because Dan was an olympic wrestler that makes his clinch better. So because Anderson doesn't have olympic credentials, his clinch is automatically isn't as good? Thats the knock on his skill, with the thai clinch you can negate the greco clinch, so why would they say Dan's is better if they didn't think his skill was better?


Well, that didn't happen did it? Silva could do nought in the clinch. So I guess we were right, Dans clinch was better.
Seriously, just because things are different doesn't mean one isn't better. Do all MMA fighters strike the same? No, but some are clearly better than others. The clinch isn't really a technique, its an area of fighting like standup or groundfighting.
Saying Silva has better submissions than Hendo, am I being a Hendo hater?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Well, that didn't happen did it? Silva could do nought in the clinch. So I guess we were right, Dans clinch was better.
> Seriously, just because things are different doesn't mean one isn't better. Do all MMA fighters strike the same? No, but some are clearly better than others. The clinch isn't really a technique, its an area of fighting like standup or groundfighting.
> Saying Silva has better submissions than Hendo, am I being a Hendo hater?


You do realize the thai clinch is what helped get Hendo to the ground right? Silva got it threw a knee dan tried to duck, the knee glanced off and then Silva threw a kick and hit dan with his knee because Dan was ducking from the clinch and the Silva proceeded to punch Hendo. Without the clinch Silva wouldn't of caught Dan with the punches that he did to get him to the ground. And the clinch is a technique.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ideally it's time for "The Spider" to move up to LHW and have an immediate title match after Rampage vs Griffin. However I have a feeling UFC management is going to layout the possible rematch vs Okami. Okami only won their last bout because of DQ...technicality where Anderson was on the ground and kicked him in the head. Lolz...he is a "poor man's version of Hendo!" 

Anderson "The Spider" Silva reigns supreme!!!


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

i just watched his post-fight interview...he's even hinting moving down :thumbsup:
hope that happens, there's no point of fighting okami...
there are more compeling fights at WW vs. gsp even bj


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

buo said:


> i just watched his post-fight interview...he's even hinting moving down :thumbsup:
> hope that happens, there's no point of fighting okami...
> there are more compeling fights at WW vs. gsp even bj


I think that's Anderson's subtle way of saying that he feels that GSP is a worthy opponent to face.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

"There are more compelling fights at WW vs gsp even bj". Too bad BJ isn't a welterweight and isn't his natural weight class.

Anderson would be a remarkably big welterweight, I think it would be stupid for him to do it. The guy should fight at his own weight class because he's a PERFECT 185er. Why should he feel uncomfortable in another weight class when there are plenty of other people he can fight at his own weight class. GSP vs. Silva would be good but I could see Silva getting the TKO, would be awesome though, star power up the ass.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> You do realize the thai clinch is what helped get Hendo to the ground right? Silva got it threw a knee dan tried to duck, the knee glanced off and then Silva threw a kick and hit dan with his knee because Dan was ducking from the clinch and the Silva proceeded to punch Hendo. Without the clinch Silva wouldn't of caught Dan with the punches that he did to get him to the ground. And the clinch is a technique.



The Knee didn't connect, Dan lost that fight because he pulled out of the clinch and started throwing down.
No the Mauy thai clinch is a technique, the clinch is an area of fighting.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

If Okami can get past the first two rounds, he's actually have a fair shot at beating Silva. I think the Championship five rounds would suit Okami perfectly since he always takes two or three rounds to 'warm up' and by then it's usually too late and he either loses the fight (Franklin), or just gets the decision. With five rounds, he could very well beat Silva. Other than him there's really no one else that can challenge him in the UFC Middleweight division. the UFC turning Lindland down was just absolute idiocy on their part, since I think he and Frank Shamrock are really the only two guys left that could beat Silva at Middleweight.

Lyoto Machida would be a great opponent for Silva, but they train together so that will *never* happen. So don't get your hopes up.

Georges St. Pierre would make for an interesting opponent, but as I've said before, GSP would suffer the same fate as Rich Franklin as his ground game isn't developed enough to last with Silva, and his striking (while good) isn't quite good enough to stand with Silva either.

Wanderlei Silva would be a good fight, but that won't happen unless Anderson moves up in weight since Wandy will never be able to make 185lbs as he barely cuts to the 205lb limit. He'd have to seriously cut muscle mass in order to get there.

If Anderson Silva beats his next opponent (most likely going to be Okami) then he'd really have no choice but to move up to the UFC Light Heavyweight division.

EDIT: Just read that Anderson moving down. Do you really think he could he cut down to 170lbs? He's already a big Middleweight and has to cut quite a bit just to make the 185lbs limit, I don't think he'd be able to then cut an additional 15lbs. Most realistically, he should think about moving up.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

capt_america said:


> Whats next for Silva?
> 
> Okami? Wanderlei Silva? Leben(again)? :confused02:
> 
> What do you think? :dunno:


okami is teh only one i see getting his shot at the title outta those choices...


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Rush_St_Pierre said:


> Hopefully in about a year GSP will move up and create the matchup of the century.


last night when they said whos left for silva to fight, I thought the same thing.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Who did Okami fight?
> 
> The alcoholic guy that's about twenty years older than him and hasn't fought since dinasaurs romed the earth.
> 
> Sorry, Franklin made a bitch out of Okami. He is no where close to championship contender in my opinion...unless no one else is available.


I thought it was the other way around. Rich was the big favorite and Okami pretty much neutralized his striking and almost finished him off with a kimura. That was one of the crappiest Rich Franklin's ever (besides Franklin vs. Silva).



SuzukS said:


> Georges St. Pierre would make for an interesting opponent, but as I've said before, GSP would suffer the same fate as Rich Franklin as his ground game isn't developed enough to last with Silva, and his striking (while good) isn't quite good enough to stand with Silva either.


I'm a big GSP fan and I don't think he could beat Silva. However, GSP's grappling is way better than Franklin's. His top positioning is really good whereas Rich is meh.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

SuzukS said:


> EDIT: Just read that Anderson moving down. Do you really think he could he cut down to 170lbs? He's already a big Middleweight and has to cut quite a bit just to make the 185lbs limit, I don't think he'd be able to then cut an additional 15lbs. Most realistically, he should think about moving up.


Anderson has fought as low at 168 in shooto if i remember correctly.


----------



## s0rin (Aug 28, 2006)

capt_america said:


> Whats next for Silva?
> 
> What do you think? :dunno:


The answer is simple, he has to fight the winner of the " American Idol".


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> The Knee didn't connect, Dan lost that fight because he pulled out of the clinch and started throwing down.
> No the Mauy thai clinch is a technique, the clinch is an area of fighting.


Ok, read what I said, "the knee glanced off of Hendo and then Silva went to throw a kick and because Hendo was ducking out of the clinch Silva's knee hot him instead of the foot/chin." And your right Dan did lose because he started to throwdown, but why did he start to throwdown? It was because he was in the clinch for maybe a second and he didn't want to be there. So to say Silva's clinch didn't affect the fight is absurd

And their are many types of clinches, the two in point are greco roman and the muay thai, this meaning that because there is more then one type they are techniques. The clinch is a techniquw in the respected sports they are used in, thats why people train in them because they have to practice their technique with the clinch. Shit you can look up Muay thai anywhere on the internet or book or video, whatever and they will all say that the thai clinch is a technique. Same for wrestling as well, but I'm done with this, me and yuo will just have to agree to disagree. I don't have a problem with you either. :thumb02:


----------



## Dana White (Mar 12, 2007)

TheEvilGoat said:


> There are only two things I can think of for Silva.
> 
> 1. GSP moves up a weight-class to MW
> 2. Silva moves up a weight-class to LHW
> ...


Silva mentioned in the post fight interview that he may move down in weight. 

I think Silva would spank GSP....Bad.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

If it isn't clear enough, Yushin Okami is quite obviously next in line. The win over Tanner, along with beating a solid portion of the MW division, aside from Franklin, is sure enough to give him a title fight. Take into account the fact that both Okami and Silva have fought one another before, and Okami took a DQ win after a kick while he was on his knees. 

Even though Okami didn't secure much offense when they fought, it makes for a concrete marketability tactic to use the Okami win as a way to build for the fight. Realistically Silva takes this, and should really consider moving down in weight to test his mettle at 170.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

Just for fun, throw in Chonan in there also. Anderson should avenge that loss too. It was a crazy submission so Anderson should get him back for that.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Nikkolai said:


> Just for fun, throw in Chonan in there also. Anderson should avenge that loss too. It was a crazy submission so Anderson should get him back for that.


LOL is he going to follow chuck's "im going to avenge all my loses" 

Im not taking anything away from Ryo but Silva should take greater fighters..


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

A bout with Ricardo Almeida in the near-future could also be intriguing...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

T.B. said:


> A bout with Ricardo Almeida in the near-future could also be intriguing...


Been thinkin this for a while, but how would Almeida's standup compare? I think he needs to sharpen them.


----------



## pgebhard25 (Dec 31, 2006)

I would like to see both A Silva and GSP rack up 2-3 more wins in their respective weightclasses and agree on a catchweight bout. Wouldn't be the 1st time UFC used catchweight: I think Hughes and Gracie fought at 175. So, I'd love to see...

Spider beats Okami, and then a win over Cote, Leites or Kampmann
GSP beats Serra, Fitch and Karo

Then the two agree on a fight at 175, no belts on the line, just seeking the best competition. IMO, GSP would not have much of a chance fighting Silva at 185, but at 175 I think it would be a fight for the ages and a huge PPV sale for UFC.


----------



## Hazflo (Oct 17, 2007)

man i rekon they should bring Paulo Filho in from the WEC to have a crack at A.S.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Okami is the only potential threat right now at 185 for Anderson.

I see them giving Okami a title shot, Andreson winning and then dropping to 170 :thumb02:

off-topic/random thoughts - 
I like both Anderson and Hendo, deep down I was going for Hendo...but MAN what a display by Silva! I expected Dan to work the GnP more. It was working for him in the 1st round.


----------



## IKE.O. (Apr 12, 2011)

*Whats next for Silva?*

There are quite a few options for "the spider" despite what people may think. He obviously could be in that super-fight with Georges St.Pierre. he could give Chael sonnen a rematch beacuse thats the only person in the UFC thats come the closest to beating him or fight Jake sheilds, that would be intresting. Personally I would like to see more action from him in the light heavyweight division, it doesnt make any sense to call him the best pound for pound fighter in the UFC but he only has a belt in one weight class. Some good matches for him in that weight class would be: Evans, Jackson, Machida, Silva (Thiago), Rua,and Jones. Silva is by far the best striker to set foot in the UFC, hes proved it time and time agian however, to be the best UFC fighter in the history of the organization so far, he has to atlest take over the light heavyweight division, as he did in the middleweight division and defeat St.Pierre to be considered the grewatest, he has his work cut out for him.


----------



## IKE.O. (Apr 12, 2011)

*Whats next for Silva?*

There are quite a few options for "the spider" despite what people may think. He obviously could be in that super-fight with Georges St.Pierre. he could give Chael sonnen a rematch beacuse thats the only person in the UFC thats come the closest to beating him or fight Jake sheilds, that would be intresting. Personally I would like to see more action from him in the light heavyweight division, it doesnt make any sense to call him the best pound for pound fighter in the UFC but he only has a belt in one weight class and a couple fights in the other. Some good matches for him in that weight class would be: Evans, Jackson, Machida, Silva (Thiago), Rua,and Jones. Silva is by far the best striker to set foot in the UFC, hes proved it time and time agian however, to be the best UFC fighter in the history of the organization so far, he has to atlest take over the light heavyweight division, as he did in the middleweight division and defeat St.Pierre to be considered the grewatest, he has his work cut out for him.


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

time is running out for the great anderson silva
hes 36 now right?or 35?i really want him to retire undefeated
time will come he will lose his prime
i dont want him to be like chuck,cro cop,tito etch

if there is a super fight to come it must be done right away
b4 he retires


----------

